# Passenger paid $23 I got $5



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Oh, I know how to play this game, Lyft. Now we play go x yourself and I go to all of the passengers, undercut your rate, take all of the cash, and cut you out of the picture altogether.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Driver partner my asss.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know about that. Hopefully they we're kidding around.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I don't know about that. Hopefully they we're kidding around.


They showed me. They weren’t kidding.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Did they not pay you the per mile and per minute rate that you agreed to?
If so, the pax should be upset, not you.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

You lived up to your name 'nosurgenodrive', just that the surge wasn't for you.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You lived up to your name 'nosurgenodrive', just that the surge wasn't for you.


No. I simply take all the money for myself now and tell Lyft to kick rocks.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Is it not time to start asking pax how much lyft is charging them ?
Turn the app off drive them for cash . I always offer this option on trips over 15 minutes


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I was thinking of doing cash rides but if there's an accident the pax will sue you for everything their lawyer can get them.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Illini said:


> Did they not pay you the per mile and per minute rate that you agreed to?
> If so, the pax should be upset, not you.


We don't "agree" to any particular rate because Uber can lower them anytime they feel like it, which is one of the things that makes any claim of drivers "being their own boss" or "you're the boss" a total fraud.

The issue for this thread is why would a fellow driver who we assume isn't a paid shill bother wasting his time and effort to act as a nasty corporate stooge for Uber free of charge.

Along with narcissism the most likely reason is fear of losing the status quo. 

It's the same reason you and your fellow travelers overreact with hostility anytime the word "strike" is used.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Oh, I know how to play this game, Lyft. Now we play go x yourself and I go to all of the passengers, undercut your rate, take all of the cash, and cut you out of the picture altogether.


Your response to what occurred is natural, understandable, and justified, especially given the very low pay and perpetual pay cuts.

You saw yet another opportunity to make much-needed additional pay once again get swiped away and it pissed you off.

The hostile response to your response is unnatural and unjustified.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Driver partner my asss.


These companies make a mockery of the term "partner". Not only do they dictate virtually everything to their "partners", there's also a major conflict of interest at work here with these companies acting as an agent for the pax as well as being accountable to the pax.

The pax are basically the "adversaries" of the drivers in this relationship and here's Uber "representing" both sides. To say the least that's not a partnership.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Oh, I know how to play this game, Lyft. Now we play go x yourself and I go to all of the passengers, undercut your rate, take all of the cash, and cut you out of the picture altogether.


The current job that I have, the company sells the product of their business for over $2k per pound.
I figure I get about $0.75 of that. Yea, seventy five cents.

Am I getting ripped off?

Now, keep in mind that I agreed to that. I went into the job with eyes wide open. I questioned and negotiated and ... signed. I agreed to seventy five cents a lb.

Am I getting ripped off?

Should I take half of that product and sell it myself for my own wallet? Think the boss might consider that theft?

.




.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> The current job that I have, the company sells the product of their business for over $2k per pound.
> I figure I get about $0.75 of that. Yea, seventy five cents.
> 
> Am I getting ripped off?
> ...


Your attempt to defend Lyft by comparing it to your employment compensation setup not only doesn't wash, it's a stupid comparison.

Unlike your situation, the rideshare driver and his/her vehicle IS the product, whose vehicle is bought, paid for, and maintained by the driver. The driver does virtually all of the work, takes virtually all of the risk, and pays for virtually all of the overhead, so it goes without saying that the driver should receive most of the revenue.

Uber and Lyft have always claimed the drivers get the "vast majority" of the revenue and neither company has ever stated in any way, shape, or form that they believe it shouldn't be that way, yet here you are trying to argue against it.

In practice of course both companies try their best to grab the majority of the revenue.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Merc49 said:


> I was thinking of doing cash rides but if there's an accident the pax will sue you for everything their lawyer can get them.


Check your insurance first, I know for a fact Geico won't cover Personal Riders but many others will for no or little extra charge. Commercial insurance isn't that much more.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> The current job that I have, the company sells the product of their business for over $2k per pound.
> I figure I get about $0.75 of that. Yea, seventy five cents.
> 
> Am I getting ripped off?
> ...


I am both the boss and the product according to the rideshare companies’ tax filings. Each ride is a contract between the passenger and the driver. Uber and Lyft pretend to act as brokers. In the financials, the passenger pays me 100% of the fare (that I cannot see) and I pay Uber/Lyft their fees (that I have never seen so cannot agree to).

The chickens will come home to roost on these companies and it won’t be pretty. I have no problem taking control of my destiny. I am also in no way afraid of getting in a wreck. The only time I am a worse driver is when I’m constantly distracted by the app trying to rape me every chance they get.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I am both the boss and the product according to the rideshare companies’ tax filings. Each ride is a contract between the passenger and the driver. Uber and Lyft pretend to act as brokers. In the financials, the passenger pays me 100% of the fare (that I cannot see) and I pay Uber/Lyft their fees (that I have never seen so cannot agree to).


Ok.
Sounds like you have a great understanding of your agreement.
And, you DID agree to that, right?
You signed - voluntarily. Yes?

AND, you can terminate the agreement at any time for any reason, right?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Your attempt to defend Lyft by comparing it to your employment compensation setup not only doesn't wash, it's a stupid comparison.
> 
> Unlike your situation, the rideshare driver and his/her vehicle IS the product, whose vehicle is bought, paid for, and maintained by the driver. The driver does virtually all of the work, takes virtually all of the risk, and pays for virtually all of the overhead, so it goes without saying that the driver should receive most of the revenue.
> 
> ...


I'm not defending anyone. I am just asking questions and trying to understand yours and others' complaints. 
You object to this company doing EXACTLY what they said they'd to do, and demonstrating just how evil that they are. Yet, you keep coming back for more?
You must LIKE IT.

Again, you agreed to that, right?
And you continue to perform on that agreement. Voluntarily?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Oh, I know how to play this game, Lyft. Now we play go x yourself and I go to all of the passengers, undercut your rate, take all of the cash, and cut you out of the picture altogether.


hope you have commercial insurance.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> hope you have commercial insurance.


Or nothing to lose.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I'm not defending anyone. I am just asking questions and trying to understand yours and others' complaints.
> You object to this company doing EXACTLY what they said they'd to do, and demonstrating just how evil that they are. Yet, you keep coming back for more?
> You must LIKE IT.
> 
> ...


The base rate has been a plot for a bait and switch. We signed up for base rates that have been constantly decreased with surges stolen that were originally meant for the driver as a supply and demand incentive.

If ever pressed to court, the money that Lyft and Uber are presently stealing would be declared the driver’s property, as the only defense of surge pricing is to increase driver supply for the passenger. When the company takes surge pricing for themselves, they are gouging the passenger and stealing from the driver. Every. Single. Court. Would. Agree.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hope you have commercial insurance.


SHill


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I'm not defending anyone. I am just asking questions and trying to understand yours and others' complaints.


Disingenuous BS.



UberBastid said:


> You object to this company doing EXACTLY what they said they'd to do, and demonstrating just how evil that they are. Yet, you keep coming back for more?
> You must LIKE IT.


Your second passage above proves your first passage is completely disingenuous. You're not trying to "understand" anything.

I don't do rideshare, I deliver food, and as such the bulk of my earnings come from tips. 

As far as "coming back for more" is concerned, I need the flexible hours and I'm good at it, so I manage to make tolerable money in spite of these companies.

If every worker who was dissatisfied with his/her pay and working conditions cut and run the way you and other narcissists "advocate", there'd be no such thing as a strike. Many workers have and continue choose to fight for change. 

As far as you and other Uber apologists babbling about how the drivers "agreed" to this and "agreed" to that and thus shouldn't complain and demand improvements, that must mean that you and the other apologists have never asked for a raise or better working conditions from any job you've ever had. Anytime you wanted either, you simply quit.

If the above is true, you're a very rare bird. 

EVERY employee who fills out a job application is "agreeing" to the pay and terms, but that has never stopped billions of workers from demanding better pay and working conditions after they've been hired. This is an expected and accepted practice.

But when it comes to so-called gig workers, the narcissists hold them to a different standard. They're supposed to either put up with crap without complaint or cut and run. God forbid that they would actually try to improve their pay and working conditions.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> The base rate has been a plot for a bait and switch. We signed up for base rates that have been constantly decreased with surges stolen that were originally meant for the driver as a supply and demand incentive.
> 
> If ever pressed to court, the money that Lyft and Uber are presently stealing would be declared the driver’s property, as the only defense of surge pricing is to increase driver supply for the passenger. When the company takes surge pricing for themselves, they are gouging the passenger and stealing from the driver. Every. Single. Court. Would. Agree.


Don't make the mistake of confusing surges with base rates. As I've said on more than one occasion, our pay rates were always DIRECTLY coupled to the pax BASE RATES in every market. That practice continued even after Upfront Pricing was implemented in 2016-17.

It was SURGES that got decoupled from what pax were charged.

A few months ago both companies decoupled driver pay rates from pax base rates when they raised base rates but kept driver pay rates the SAME. The result is that drivers no longer receive 75% of the fare for base rate rides. In many markets pay rates are less than 70% of the base rates.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> As far as "coming back for more" is concerned, I need the flexible hours and I'm good at it, so I manage to make tolerable money in spite of these companies.


When I was a young lad I worked in health care as a Surgical Tech. I worked a pm shift (3 to 11). If ER got crazy busy I'd go there to help out.
I talked to a young lady who had been pretty effectively beaten -- by her husband. I glanced at her chart and it wasn't the first time. Wasn't the second or third time either. We were patching her up and a young cop asked her why she keeps going back. She said something very similar to what you said.
The 'problems' she had to overcome were greater (in her mind) than the situation she was currently in. That, and her lack of self esteem held her back. She didn't believe that she could survive without her husband. She was afraid. Afraid of uncertainty. She knew what she was going to face when she went home; but she didn't know what would happen if she did NOT got home. She was afraid of change; and the beatings were routine and expected.
I was talking to the cop after ... he said, "He will kill her some day."

I never understood that. I still don't. 
You may think it's disingenuous ... but really, I don't understand it.

You HONESTLY believe that you have NO CHOICE?
Really?
How sad.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> The base rate has been a plot for a bait and switch. We signed up for base rates that have been constantly decreased with surges stolen that were originally meant for the driver as a supply and demand incentive.


OK.
But, YOU KNOW THAT NOW, right?

And, you go back to work today?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> I was thinking of doing cash rides but if there's an accident the pax will sue you for everything their lawyer can get them.


Once you start a ride, the passenger is covered by the TNC insurance until they exit the vehicle.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Don't make the mistake of confusing surges with base rates. As I've said on more than one occasion, our pay rates were always DIRECTLY coupled to the pax BASE RATES in every market. That practice continued even after Upfront Pricing was implemented in 2016-17.
> 
> It was SURGES that got decoupled from what pax were charged.
> 
> A few months ago both companies decoupled driver pay rates from pax base rates when they raised base rates but kept driver pay rates the SAME. The result is that drivers no longer receive 75% of the fare for base rate rides. In many markets pay rates are less than 70% of the base rates.


This in no way removes the TNC companies’ liabilities for price gouging by charging a premium but not using that premium to attract drivers.

This goes to court and every judge with a pulse sides with drivers and passengers.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> OK.
> But, YOU KNOW THAT NOW, right?
> 
> And, you go back to work today?


Perhaps you haven’t read my name. I don’t fuxing drive for base rates.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> SHill


is that a no? You don't have commercial insurance and you are lying about doing 'street hails'.

Didn't really think that through, huh.

Keep playing, it's free.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> is that a no? You don't have commercial insurance and you are lying about doing 'street hails'.
> 
> Didn't really think that through, huh.
> 
> Keep playing, it's free.


No one takes you seriously.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> No one takes you seriously.


And nobody cares. I'm good with that. 

You can admit you don't have the correct insurance for your wild flip off of Uber. It will be ok. Nobody is looking.

However, when you are deactivated for 'no reason' we will remember.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Oh, I know how to play this game, Lyft. Now we play go x yourself and I go to all of the passengers, undercut your rate, take all of the cash, and cut you out of the picture altogether.


You’re lucky u even got that..instead of like $3.25


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> The current job that I have, the company sells the product of their business for over $2k per pound.I figure I get about $0.75 of that. Yea, seventy five cents.
> 
> Should I take half of that product and sell it myself for my own wallet? Think the boss might consider that theft?


If you did that then the cartel would _definitely_ come after you. Don't do it; leave the product alone.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Oh, I know how to play this game, Lyft. Now we play go x yourself and I go to all of the passengers, undercut your rate, take all of the cash, and cut you out of the picture altogether.


Yea I was checking Rider and Driver app around Las Vegas Spring Mountain.
If I want to go 1 miles.

It will charge me 17$ for Base(cheapest ride) for 1 mile away.
But Driver app do not have surge....
So we know Driver get 3~4 dolalr lol

Lyft stop being GREEDY!
I had a passenger asking me how much I would get pay when they pay 33$ for 2 mile ride.
I tell them probably 10$ . They was surprised lol


I hope those ride share companies Stop being greedy and Pay Driver LONG DISTANCE PICK UP FEE if you charge rider that much..
One day I got request to pick someone up 25mins / 15 miles away. I request long distance pick up and Lyft Auto reply "We Lyft No Longer offer Long distance pick up at this moment" ,,,,

Meanwhile, Lyft is paying Facebook/IG Advertising for showing Drivers get pay 47$ an hour lol


----------

